# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  Debian linux 4.0 Настройка после установки.

## mrovernet

Доброго всем дня :-) , проблема такая, поставил я себе этот линух . идёт он на 3 сд. поставил только первый . в настройках установки выбрал стандартная система. после установки поставил kde средствами aptitude , поставил kdm  но загружаться kde отказываеться , в гуй загружаеться только иксы (зелёные такие простые окошки). что делать не знаю так как только недавно с linux-om работаю.

----------

